# wow is now - song



## iMav (May 29, 2007)

did ya'll know sunidhi chauhan was hired to sing a promotional vista song 'wow is now' highlighting some features

*Click Here*


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 29, 2007)

heard that song during vista india launch.
did not liked it much.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 29, 2007)

Guess it sounds as bad as the OS


----------



## anandk (May 29, 2007)

thanx for sharing the link.


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 29, 2007)

Aweu. (Ack thoo. ) 
Is that a song..


----------



## iMav (May 29, 2007)

songs like these will seriously affect vista sales for the worse


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 4, 2007)

maybe a greenday or even timbaland would have made a better promo song or video indian music is badly in the dumps


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2007)

I've heard it before. 'Sucks' is not a good enough word to describe it.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 5, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Ack thoo.


LOL


----------



## mediator (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmmm....from the topic I just remembered a video! Watch it to the 'end'!

'Wow or WoWW?'


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2007)

Frankly, these Beryl videos can only impress a six year old. Apart from the rotating cube, none of the effects offer anything better (functionality wise) when compared to Mac OS X. The wiggly windows and extreme use of transparency are a pain to watch. Vista, of course, could use some major improvements.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 5, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> It was posted before.........i regretted listening to tat song..



Me Too

MS paglaa gaya hai, ek to itni mushkil se Vista ki sale ne speed pakdi hai, aisee cheezen nikalega to fir se sales figure baith jaayenge.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 5, 2007)

the rapper part was bearable.


----------



## mediator (Jun 5, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Frankly, these Beryl videos can only impress a six year old. Apart from the rotating cube, none of the effects offer anything better (functionality wise) when compared to Mac OS X. The wiggly windows and extreme use of transparency are a pain to watch. Vista, of course, could use some major improvements.


Its not just about beryl and that useless 'genie effect' dood, I asked everyone to see it to the end. Its hilarious!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, I did. That famous BSoD. I've seen it a few times before too. 

But you've got to realise that it was Windows 98 (or perhaps 95)... (though even Vista is not free of BSoDs).


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2007)

Have heard the song before.It was also shown on vista launch programme on tv.


----------



## mediator (Jun 5, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did. That famous BSoD. I've seen it a few times before too.
> 
> But you've got to realise that it was Windows 98 (or perhaps 95)... (though even Vista is not free of BSoDs).


Yea I know, but its cool!


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 6, 2007)

song is awful...

*i12.tinypic.com/5y0i68j.gif


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 6, 2007)

Microsoft needs to learn something or rather copy something from Apple, marketing techniques.

If Apple can make a failed product into success then MS can obviously make there good products into break through success.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 6, 2007)

^^ Arnt you contradicting yourself? I mean how can a failed product become successful? Its either failed, or successful.. Never both!


----------



## praka123 (Jun 7, 2007)

does microsoft sponsors online forums?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 7, 2007)

> ^^ Arnt you contradicting yourself? I mean how can a failed product become successful? Its either failed, or successful.. Never both!



Let me say this in clear terms. *iPod lacks many features which are provided by better mp3 players out there. However it is only Apple Marketing due to which iPod is a success.* Actually if you look at the graphics you will realize that iPod is success in USA & Canda only, in Europe customars use many other products like iRiver etc, with there first choice being Mp3 phones like W810i.

Harddisk based mp3 players were available long before iPod. However, they were a failure due to big size etc. iPod came out with a small device which used to play only mp3s & MP4s but despite of this it sold cos it was *better then what was available at that time. *Add to it Apple's viral marketing & iPod came out to be a success. 

6 years down the line there are far better  players, & anyone non-American prefers buying someting non-Ipod. For gods sake it doesn't even comes with a FM Tuner.



> does microsoft sponsors online forums?



Yup, MSDN & technet forums


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 7, 2007)

^^wtf.... *Rant*.. why are you so jealous of nething that comes from apple.. 

Peoples does'nt buy ipod for extra features they buy it for quality and where it stands far far better than others.. 

If it's only Marketing than M$ have huge infrastructure than apple than why does'nt it's Zune is'nt a success..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 7, 2007)

Sunidhi Chauhan had bugs in her voice while singing that song for VISTA.


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 7, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> iPod lacks many features which are provided by better mp3 players out there. However it is only Apple Marketing due to which iPod is a success


  True.Cross my heart! I would never have given iPod a thought if it were not an Apple Product.That after i bought it i released it didnt have inbuilt recording , or Fm.
 And yes its also over price like its accessories .In ipods griffin you get another music player.
  Apple does generate hype and moolah. So marketing does work.
  But this time i am so sure Steve Jobs has hit himself in foot by declaring iPhone too early.
  The expectation are huge.Remember iPod didint had so many expectation to face when it was launched.People used it and it worked until Apple started advertising and its sales increased a lot.
 But here is iPhone. Hyped and advertised to death.That pregnant women advt of iphone made me sure apples hit the roof.And this late release timing is really bad.Because first most of the phone are catching up to it.
  Remember what usually happens with products with whom you have huge expectations. More often than not they fall.
   Iphone is sailing the most hyped expectation boat.Without 3G!!! i dont know how they even decided on it.That lack of dedicated tactile keyboard is sure going to hit them on the stomach.


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 7, 2007)

^one more in the line..
R u so dependent on 3G.. India has'nt seen 3G yet  and you r so worried...

Do have extra money to shell if wanted FM and recording support y did you go for Ipod..  U should have chosen some Companie's product..

Don't act sissy


----------



## iMav (Jun 7, 2007)

47 india hasnt but rest of the world has  ... and yes ipod does lack in a lot areas


----------



## praka123 (Jun 7, 2007)

anything except microsoft lacks in all areas;right?


----------



## iMav (Jun 7, 2007)

never said tht ... for the record im not against any company but against fools acting like salesman and not accepting tht something is flawed in what they use and go on crowning wat they use as the best .... i own an ipod and hav seen a lot of other players which are better


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> does microsoft sponsors online forums?


Yes, ThinkDigit too..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 7, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ Arnt you contradicting yourself? I mean how can a failed product become successful? Its either failed, or successful.. Never both!


Actually, you did bust him out again but his theory is right. Take Windows for example


----------



## sivarap (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds like a Hindi dubbed cartoon title song....


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 7, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> ^one more in the line..
> R u so dependent on 3G.. India has'nt seen 3G yet  and you r so worried...
> 
> Do have extra money to shell if wanted FM and recording support y did you go for Ipod..  U should have chosen some Companie's product..
> ...


    The world is using 3G and i want to lay my hands on it as soon as it comes and trust me buddy it coming soon.
   If one were contented with whatever one had , then i still had been using 1998 nokia 5510 mobile. 
   By buying ipod i had extra money it seems as music players with lesser price tags had more features than an ipod.But like you missed the point, i said i went for ipod only due to Apples marketing.
  When you pay its not acting sissy.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 7, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Sunidhi Chauhan had bugs in her voice while singing that song for VISTA.



Imagine if HR wud have sung this "thing"

WoWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

LOL, wud have been like a wolf howling.


----------



## iMav (Jun 7, 2007)

tht wud hav been much better than this version ... coz then we wud hv known wat it wud sound like ...  .... actually then it wud hv certainly been a hit


----------



## sivarap (Jun 7, 2007)

A HR cap with Vista logo free..... for every buy of Vista....



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> anything except microsoft lacks in all areas;right?


"Everything lacks.....but the "everything" is not so expensive and not so marketed....the "everything" is bought for the features and not for the brand.....

Like Nike and Reebok...its  brand marketing rather than product marketing....


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> If Apple can make a failed product into success then MS can obviously make there good products into break through success.


LOL! Microsoft isn't successful with their (incorrect adjective censored) products!? Specially Windows? Who are you kidding!

LOL! Every other product the company makes is being supported through the  profits generated from Windows and Office. They are friggin' standards. How much more success do you want?

Microsoft _is_ a marketing company and the last thing they need to learn from someone else is marketing. 



			
				47shailesh said:
			
		

> ^^wtf.... *Rant*.. why are you so jealous of nething that comes from apple..
> 
> Peoples does'nt buy ipod for extra features they buy it for quality and where it stands far far better than others..
> 
> If it's only Marketing than M$ have huge infrastructure than apple than why does'nt it's Zune is'nt a success..


LOL! Owned. 

@gx_saurav
The sheer quality of the product has nothing to do with it? It is only the marketing, right? Guess what, there isn't a single iPod advert that appears between _Kyunki Saas Bhi Kabhi Bahu Thi_ and yet, it is spectacularly successful in India. At least in New Delhi, nine out of ten people in my college owned an iPod.

Like I've said before: "more features != better".




			
				47shailesh said:
			
		

> If it's only Marketing than M$ have huge infrastructure than apple than why does'nt it's Zune is'nt a success..


Answer this.

I'll tell you the answer, iPods have a near monopoly in the music player segment and it is extremely difficult to trump a product that enjoys a monopoly in the market even if you have a far superior product (that is not to say that the Zune is a _far_ superior product when compared to the iPod). The inertia factor comes into play. (As an aside, no one knows this better than Apple. )



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> That pregnant women advt of iphone made me sure apples hit the roof.


 Which advertisement are you talking about? There are four official iPhone adverts from Apple. Three of them do not feature people at all. The first one was only aired on Oscar night and it featured a lot of scenes from Hollywood movies with the actors saying the word 'Hello' into phones. That's it. Maybe one of them was pregnant but I have no idea why you are relating the two. It could just as easily have been any other scene.


----------



## 47shailesh (Jun 7, 2007)

<p>





			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> The world is using 3G and i want to lay my hands on it as soon as it comes and trust me buddy it coming soon.</p>
> <p>   If one were contented with whatever one had , then i still had been using 1998 nokia 5510 mobile. </p>
> <p>   By buying ipod i had extra money it seems as music players with lesser price tags had more features than an ipod.But like you missed the point, i said i went for ipod only due to Apples marketing.</p>
> <p>  When you pay its not acting sissy.


</p>

Dude even if iPhone had came with 3G support than you would not able to use 3G as India will leap directly to 4G..

And on Retrospecting Nokia history Iphone may also release product as iPhone-X with 4G support.

Theme is that Indian should'nt think & cry of non-availability of 3G uptil supporting technology is not present...


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 8, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> <p></p>
> 
> Dude even if iPhone had came with 3G support than you would not able to use 3G as India will leap directly to 4G..
> 
> ...


   Yes you are right.Probably India will got for 4G by skipping everything such as GPRS,edge .
   The theme is Human Nature. Grass is always greener on the other side.Its deep instinct to wish for what we dont have which is the only reason we progress.If people dont have basic telephone facility they will still ask and carve for Mobile phone whenever they see it.
  The world is not perfectly utophian .
   If we dont have ,the crux is go and get it!
   The World is not Enough!


----------



## Hustlerr (Jun 9, 2007)

Yea, i already know


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2007)

awful song. microsoft shoul judt stick to making operating systems


----------

